

Cool Headphone Stand On Kickstarter - azeemk
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/871787809/edge-designed-headphone-stand
Seems legit enough to me. Maybe you&#x27;ll like it too.
======
tzs
Or you could use a $6 banana stand:
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H9M6YI4?psc=1](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H9M6YI4?psc=1)

Several slightly more expensive stands, such as the ones from Spectrum,
actually have reviews on Amazon that mention using them as great headphone
stands. For example: [http://www.amazon.com/Spectrum-42978-Banana-Holder-
Nickel/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Spectrum-42978-Banana-Holder-
Nickel/dp/B000G66N2M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393163660&sr=8-1&keywords=spectrum+banana+stand)

For one banana stand, the "Customers Who Viewed This Item Also Viewed"
suggestions were a 50/50 mix of banana stands and headphone stands, suggestion
that a lot of people look to banana stands for holding headphones (or,
perhaps, a lot of people consider using headphone stands to hold bananas!)

------
pedalpete
This could be a nice looking headset stand, nothing I've ever wanted or
needed, but the infomercial voice-over is horrible. Sadly, I suspect this is
the route kickstarter will go. I'd rather hear from founders about why they
need the money, and what they're going to do with it. That's what makes
kickstarter interesting.

------
jack-r-abbit
At first I was thinking $40 seemed pretty steep for a thing to hang my $20
headphones on. But then I realized that if you've just dropped $150-300 on
some Beats by Dre... you probably don't mind spending a little extra for a
stand. Pretty cool looking. But certainly not for me.

------
kkl232
Clamps are the way to go! [http://www.amazon.com/Denali-14-Piece-Spring-Clamp-
Assortmen...](http://www.amazon.com/Denali-14-Piece-Spring-Clamp-
Assortment/dp/B000NDLOHM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393269617&sr=8-1&keywords=clamps)

------
heliostatic
I've been happy with my hose hook:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009J5NUY/](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009J5NUY/)

------
webmaven
Huh, I just use a $10 bamboo banana holder.

